# Blue with a vintage Swan nib



## apple320 (Jul 27, 2010)

I used an old vintage nib I picked up this weekend to make a really nice pen.

Chris


----------



## jchurch (Jul 27, 2010)

*Wow! that's gorgeous!*

I love this pen! what is the material?
Jim


----------



## kirkfranks (Jul 29, 2010)

Chris,
That is really nice work.  Great use of the old nib.
Does the cap thread on or some sort of press fit.  It looks like not threaded, but may just be the angle of the photo.


----------



## apple320 (Jul 29, 2010)

kirkfranks said:


> Chris,
> That is really nice work.  Great use of the old nib.
> Does the cap thread on or some sort of press fit.  It looks like not threaded, but may just be the angle of the photo.



Thanks

Yes it is threaded

Chris


----------

